# IH 574 Loader



## highmarkho (Apr 8, 2014)

I have a dual loader on my IH574 and it is connected to rear of tractor aux ports. I am going to change that since I have some new valves for the loader. Where can I tap into the supply and return line for the actual loader and get away from my aux ports? I do not have a power beyond plate. Pictures would help me.

thank you.


----------

